# Netzwerkeinstellungen unter XP



## haldjo1 (22. September 2003)

Moinsen

ich hab ein Riesenproblem:
Ich finde nicht wo man bei XP Professional den Namen einer Domäne eingeben kann an die man sich anmelden will, desweiteren habe ich keine ahnung wie man den client für microsoft Netzwerke einstellen kann. Der is nicht mehr in der Liste der Clients vorhanden.

also am einfachsten wärs ihr sagt mir wie ich meine Netzwerkeinstellungen volständig löschen kann und alles neu machen. denn ich kann auch mein Netzerkverbindungen net mit rechtsklick löschen entfernen.

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

mfg Joachim Halder


----------



## Eyewitness (26. September 2003)

Arbeitsplatz-> Eigenschaften-> Computername-> Ändern

Den Rest solltest Du von dort aus alleine hinkriegen. 

Was genau willst Du denn bitte schön bei dem Client-Dienst einstellen?


----------



## Caliterra (2. Oktober 2003)

Du kannst Dich auch unter www.windows-netzwerke.de informieren.

Da sind gute Anleitungen dabei.


----------

